# Aftermarket speakers w/ Monsoon system



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

I've got an '03 GTI with the Monsoon system. The rear speakers were removed before I bought it, and it looks like there is a location for woofers and tweeters. I've searched around and this is what I understand.
The Monsoon amp has a crossover built in so in the rear woofer location, it'll only be getting lower frequencies, and the tweeters would only be getting high frequencies. Is that right? If so, then wouldn't that mean coax speakers wont work in the rear, without some re wiring because they would only be getting the low frequencies? 
Is that wrong, because after talking to Crutchfield, they say I should use coaxial speakers because components require more power than what my system is putting out. And I said "I think I need components because the woofer location signal is just mid/low frequencies" and he said no, it's full range.
So, who's right? I'm new to the Monsoon game and have just been going off what I found, but the guy on Crutchfield told me I was wrong (after he told me they keep no information on factory systems). What speakers should I be looking at, comps or coaxs? Or should I just go buy some used factory Monsoon speakers?


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Aftermarket speakers w/ Monsoon system (sdavis872)*

Will aftermarket coax speakers work even though the amp has an internal cross over?


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Aftermarket speakers w/ Monsoon system (sdavis872)*

monsoon speakers are meant to work with the monsoon amp because of the impedences/crossover points. If you want to install aftermarket speakers, go with an aftermarket amp as well. If you have an aftermarket HU, you can just power the new coax speakers off of the HU


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Aftermarket speakers w/ Monsoon system (sdavis872)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdavis872* »_I've got an '03 GTI with the Monsoon system. The rear speakers were removed before I bought it, and it looks like there is a location for woofers and tweeters. I've searched around and this is what I understand.
The Monsoon amp has a crossover built in so in the rear woofer location, it'll only be getting lower frequencies, and the tweeters would only be getting high frequencies. Is that right? If so, then wouldn't that mean coax speakers wont work in the rear, without some re wiring because they would only be getting the low frequencies? 
*right, but there's no reason to have high frequencies come from the rear. If you just put some woofers in the doors, that will be plenty *
Is that wrong, because after talking to Crutchfield, they say I should use coaxial speakers because components require more power than what my system is putting out. And I said "I think I need components because the woofer location signal is just mid/low frequencies" and he said no, it's full range.
*crutchfield is full of morons. A quick look at their catalog would tell you that. Components do NOT require more power. Also, crutchfield likes to assume nobody has monsoon - just the standard OEM radio and speakers. *
So, who's right? I'm new to the Monsoon game and have just been going off what I found, but the guy on Crutchfield told me I was wrong (after he told me they keep no information on factory systems). What speakers should I be looking at, comps or coaxs? Or should I just go buy some used factory Monsoon speakers?
*As said, the monsoon crossovers are designed for the monsoon speakers. You can change things around but there's a good chance it won't sound good. Just grab replacement monsoons and be happy.*


----------



## dboggs30 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Aftermarket speakers w/ Monsoon system (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

Save yourself some money and replace with monsoon speakers. I just replaced my rear door speakers about 3 months ago with pricey alpines (supposed to be the best). Now blown. Coaxs cant handle the lower signals from the amp. Anyone know where to find good factory speakers for the monsoon system?


----------

